
Ask HN: Know anyone who's side project IP was legally challenged by the day job? - jv22222
On this post here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20019975 - and many others like it, I&#x27;ve seen folks get quite worried about working on side projects while working for the man.<p>In the comments I asked the question &quot;Does anyone have any anecdotes about companies enforcing this rule and coming after a founder that started a side project while working for the company?&quot;<p>I got 16 upvotes even though the question was quite far down the page.<p>Since I&#x27;ve never had that many upvotes on a question so far down I am thinking maybe other folks would be interested to hear about real world cases like this.<p>Does it happen often? Does it ever happen? All anecdotes welcome!
======
shams93
Well it depends you had some criminal charges filed before like the whole
Waymo thing, sometimes not only can you get sued but some employers assert
such a level of ownership over your brain that doing a side job in some cases
has lead to criminal prosecution and jail time

------
rurban
Amazon

------
ezconnect
Oculus

